# moose plow



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

Just bought a 2012 Honda Foreman ES 500 with plow and salt spreader, ( High Country 54") is this a good plow or should i buy a moose plow ?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you have a link or a pic of your plow setup?

never heard of High Country?
I won't bash a product I haven't looked at or know anything about.

what type of shape is it in? has the plow been used at all?


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

Never heard of high country, I have a moose on my brute force works great. good luck


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm going with the Moose 60'' Straight Manual lift. anybody use electric salt spreaders on there ATV ?


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

You should look into getting a winch to lift that imo. Your going to get sick of it real quick.


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info, what type would you suggest ?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for a Winch My Warn has never let me down yet.

you due pay for the name though.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

sublime68charge;1337576 said:


> for a Winch My Warn has never let me down yet.
> 
> you due pay for the name though.


Neither has my VIPER winch, and the customer service is top notch to boot (And a good bit cheaper than a Warn).

I recommend a 3000lb Viper Max. with steel cable, then swap out the steel cable for a good strap to lift the plow (I use a Tusk ATV tow strap from Rocky Mountain ATV, $10)


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Does the plow work? I wouldn't spend money if I already had something that worked. 

I would however buy a winch. Manual lifts are faster, but they wear you down on big storms.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

+1 on the Warn. I have mine underwater all the time, buried in mud, never cleaned and it performs flawlessly. A little tight installing it but I love it.


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

Brand new.


----------

